# Datu Hartman teams up with Game Changers Intl.



## James Miller (Sep 27, 2013)

Datu Hartman teams up with Game Changers Intl.


Announcement: 
I hope this email finds you well and prospering toward your goals.
*I'm happy to announce *_*FMA Skills & Drills*_*&#8212;an  all-new video series consisting of fun and effective Filipino martial  arts classroom drills designed to help you add value to your school.*
  Our expert presenter is my good friend, Datu Tim Hartman, president of the _World Modern Arnis Alliance_.  As you'll discover, he is one of the most knowledgeable, talented and  articulate Filipino martial arts teachers you'll ever find. And this is  why he's in such demand&#8212;on the road nearly every week, conducting  seminars for schools of every kind throughout the world. 
  At the same time, Datu advocates tradition with innovation. So it's no surprise his _Horizon Martial Arts_  studio located in Buffalo, New York is one of the most successful and  progressive Filipino martial arts schools in the country. This is why I  once featured him in _Martial Arts Professional Magazine_, back when I was running _NAPMA_. He's a great role model when it comes to the power of embracing healthy change.

But there's something else you should know about Datu Hartman. He's a  giver, not a taker, which is why he's graciously spearheading this  awesome new drills series exclusively for the _GCI_ audience.
  Regardless of what style of martial arts you teach, I encourage you to watch Datu Hartman's _GCI_ segments each month.
  Why?


[FONT=&amp]Maybe his  material can be implemented into your school      as exciting new class  curriculum, practical self-defense material or      powerful upgrade  program content.[/FONT] 
[FONT=&amp]Perhaps it can be used in your seminars, special events      or demonstrations. [/FONT] 
[FONT=&amp]Maybe it can help you increase product sales,      enrollments or retention. [/FONT] 
[FONT=&amp]Or, perhaps it will help you diversify your own skill      set as a martial arts practitioner. [/FONT]
  If nothing more&#8212;I'm introducing you to a phenomenal Filipino  martial arts master with whom you can network, or bring-in to host  quality revenue generating seminars for your students.
  Segments one and two have been posted to the GCI Member's Area for you to view.
  Enjoy!

  Yours in the Arts,
Rob Colasanti
President, GCI


View attachment $1239814_522943327788360_2102430157_n.jpg


----------

